# Loose barrel in my Millenium Pro



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a new Millenium pro 745. When the slide is pulled back, the barrel has a lot of room to move around. I didn't think much of that until I finished practicing with FMJ and started loading JHP. The barrel is moving so much that the ramp lifts up and leaves a gap that makes it jam half the time. I'm calling Taurus on Monday about this. Has anyone else had a similar problem.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mine would hang up on JHPs when it was new. 

It's not the gap, or the amount the barrel moves, that causes the problem. 

If you look at the bottom of the feed ramp you'll see the ramp doesn't go all the way to the edge. There is a flat at the end of the ramp and a sharp transition from the ramp to this flat edge.

When the slide moves forward, the round at the top of the magazine can flatten out from the nose up angle of the magazine, it doesn't do it every time. When it does, this causes the edge of the hollow in the bullet to catch the transition area of the feed ramp and the round hangs up.

I took a polishing wheel to mine to smooth out the sharp transition from feed ramp to flat. Now that it has a been shot a while it no longer hangs up on JHPs. I have no idea how many rounds I have through it.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Bruce but I would still feel better if a Taurus expert looked at it.

I showed it to the biggest gun nut I know and he tells me none of his semi-autos have barrels that shift that much.

Mine is fairly new. The round count is somewhere between 300 and 400 but I have already put a good notch in that corner just by shooting it.








If it needs more material removed than that, then IMO it should have been done at the factory.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That's not the feed ramp edge I'm talking about.

That is the frame under where the feed ramp on the barrel sits. Mine has a little scuff mark there but certainly not as much wear as yours has.

I'd have to agree with you that something is _off_ with that much wear.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

You were talking about this edge then?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Yes.

I just don't see how you are getting that much wear on the frame. Unless the rounds are taking a serious nose dive when the slide pushes on them.

You can't see very well in the photo, but mine just appears to be scuffing from the nose of the bullet as the round comes up from the mag.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

They asked for the serial number and then told me to mail it to them.

Any suggestions on how to phrase my description of the problem?


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

After all this time, they finally sent it back. The paper with it says they adjusted the barrel ramp and replaced the firing pin spring. 

It's obvious that they did some very sloppy grinding on the feed ramp. If I had known that is their idea of a repair, I would have saved myself the shipping cost and done it right myself.

They also drenched the gun in black grease, and got something gritty inside the firing pin block. 

Once I clean it up, I'll take it to the range, and see if they did anything right.

I may never trust this as a carry gun again, and it is the last Taurus I will ever buy.


----------

